# What an upgrade for an old Craftsman TS



## mikema

I made the near identical upgrade that you did, and have to agree that was the single best thing I have done for that TS. It made a HUGE difference for me as well. The only difference is I did drill two holes in the front so that the scale would fit in front with out having to take it off and back on. For the back rail, I did what you did and only drilled on new hole and used an existing hole.

Those angle irons are thick! I chose not use the stamped wings after putting the T2 on it. I ended up making two new wings using similar methods to making a router table top. Made the right wing twice as big so I have a lot more surface to work with as well.


----------



## Delta356

I have this fence on my Delta Table saw. It an amazing fence. This thing has the quality of the bisymeyer..

"The fence is made in Taiwan" Thats funny mine says USA, even has a sticker that say's it.

Have fun with your new fence.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## h8uman

I had done the same thing on my previous Craftsman saw….what a difference!

Enjoy!


----------



## Chipy

Makes you wonder why Craftsman doesn't pay more attention to their fences? I had the same saw you have but always hated the fence.The rest of the saw wasn't bad! reasonable power nice stand decent flat table, even cast iron.Good up grade,If thees newer fences were available at the time I had my craftsman I would done the same thing.


----------



## RUINTUIT

When I bought my Craftsman new in 2004, I never even attempted to put the stock fence on. Snagged a Incra TS-LS32 off of Woodpeckers (when all they did was Ebay) and never looked back. I do at times wish for a little more room to the right of the blade, but I get about 31" and pretty rare for me to need more than that. I think that after having the Incra, it would be hard for me to go back to a standard fence. I do wish for a real cabinet saw, but would have to be one where I could install the Incra.

Glad you like your upgrade!


----------



## Cato

+1 here for the T2!!

Added it to my R4511 and it is a vast improvement. Never do I need to adjust. It just stays square and locks tight.

I bought a couple of Starrett replacement tapes for my rail as I streched the T2 tape when I tried to reposition it.

If you find that happened to you the Starett is a really nice replacement tape and costs like $7.50.


----------



## woodsmith

I agree! I put one on my Craftsman TS asnd it made a big difference.


----------



## rmoore

I agree. I also have an old Craftsman TS and upgraded it with this fence. Major difference!


----------



## emetric

I mad the same upgrade years ago and I agree it was the best upgrade for that saw. I have since upgraded my saw twice moving the fence along each time. My T2 is now installed on a grizzly cabinet saw with an easy and very useful upgrade. I had searched high and low for the 50" version of the T2 (no longer being made) and one day I was looking at the fence and realized that the rail is constructed of standard 2" steel tube and 2" angle iron. So I went down to the local metal supplier and purchased the necessary pats and now I am the proud owner of a t2 fence with a 49" right side rip capacity! It took a couple hours if you include paint time and less than $50. I definitely recommend this upgrade! I have included the project card that shows my upgraded setup.


----------

